# Prepper/Survivalist Podcast



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a background in radio and media and have been mulling over the idea of doing a podcast dedicated to the prepper/survivalist lifestyle. Something with guests, tips, info, open lines and a little comedy. What I'm wondering is would anyone listen....or more so would YOU listen. I am thinking once a month (to start) for a half hour. I could up the frequency if people are interested and enjoy it. So I guess the questions is will you listen? Is this something that might interest you or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good question.

Because I have the perfect face for radio, I have pod casted in the past. Here are some important things about it you need to realize...

Be consistent. Whether it is once a day, once a week or twice a week, stick to it. Your following will drop off if you do not.

Buy good gear. Sure, you can do it with a headset that plugs into the computer, but you might as well start getting good gear if you plan on doing it. Your followers will appreciate it.

Work on your speech. Practice not having sharp S's. Don't go overboard like Alex Jones does. He pronounces sitting, shitting. Knock off the ums and ers. You know; don't do all the things that bug people.

Have a prepared script. Don't ramble around.

Don't make it to short, but also understand that people have lives.

I'll follow you- if it is good and interesting. I'm sure everyone will.

Cliff Ravenscraft will help you for a pretty penny, Podcast Answer Man ? Podcast Consultant ? Consulting / How To Podcast ? Learn How To Podcast with a Podcast Consultant You Can Call Right Now: 859-795-4067 but he also has a good Youtube channel where he offers advice and tips. There is also a Podcasting For Dummies book.

I'll follow you- if it is good and interesting. I'm sure everyone will.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton, are there any good ones out there now?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Just wondering how a podcast is going to hold one's attention more then a youtube vid?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I listen to podcasts almost every week when I fly. But as Denton mentioned, the recording quality is key for me. I download them to my cell phone, then listen using a cheap pair of earbuds while flying. So if the quality is not good enough to be heard over the engine noise I will move onto the next one. It is on my todo list to trade in some frequent flyer miles this year and get a Bose headset. But then, that is just one more thing I have to schlep along with me when I travel. So I am not in a big hurry to do that either.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Im in on this



Sasquatch said:


> I have a background in radio and media and have been mulling over the idea of doing a podcast dedicated to the prepper/survivalist lifestyle. Something with guests, tips, info, open lines and a little comedy. What I'm wondering is would anyone listen....or more so would YOU listen. I am thinking once a month (to start) for a half hour. I could up the frequency if people are interested and enjoy it. So I guess the questions is will you listen? Is this something that might interest you or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will check it out. Let us know when it's ready.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

yes I would tune in.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

There are currently several podcasts in this field. I do not like all of them for many reasons. But the fact that there are several podcasts with a decent following, shows there is a market. So do it!

I honestly want one that focuses strictly on SHTF. I appreciate all the lessons on computer security and the topics on politics. But in the end, I am concerned about SHTF.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Just wondering how a podcast is going to hold one's attention more then a youtube vid?


The thing about a podcast is you can DL it and listen at your leisure. You can listen in the car while driving. Can't watch YouTube while driving.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll tune in! When and what channel?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> I'll tune in! When and what channel?


Nothing set in stone yet. Just an idea I had and wanted to see if there was any interest. As soon as I get the ball rolling the forum will be the first to know.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would listen. I listen to them while on a long drive (which is frequent for me) or while cutting grass in the summer. Please buy good gear if you do, poor audio quality drives me crazy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

cdell said:


> I would listen. I listen to them while on a long drive (which is frequent for me) or while cutting grass in the summer. Please buy good gear if you do, poor audio quality drives me crazy.


No fear there. I was in radio for 15 years. I have a professional studio in my home.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Denton said:


> Good question.
> 
> Because I have the perfect face for radio, I have pod casted in the past. Here are some important things about it you need to realize...
> 
> ...


Great advice!

I listen to survival podcasts both as a listener and as a prospective sponsor. Denton speaks truth. Take those words to heart.


----------

